# Bach: Christmas Oratorio



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Dunedin Consort / John Butt
Bach: Christmas Oratorio

Release Date October 14, 2016
Duration02:21:21
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateSeptember 7, 2015 - September 12, 2015
Recording Location
Greyfriars Kirk, Edinburgh, UK

4/5


----------

